# How would you do at the spelling bee?



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2011)

Last night, Sukanya Roy, a 14-year-old from Pennsylvania, won the 84th annual Scripps National Spelling Bee by correctly spelling _cymotrichous_, a Greek-descended word meaning "having wavy hair." Are your orthographic skills better than an eighth grader's? Try our mock spelling bee and find out.
http://www.slate.com/id/2296132/


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2011)

...
Από το σύνολο των 14 λέξεων στο slate, 5 έχουν ελληνική προέλευση (την ξάνθωση την έβαλαν στις λατινικές και το Laodicean το δίνουν μικτό), 2 λατινική, 2 γερμανική, 3 γαλλική (η μία Middle English from Middle French), 2 ιταλική και αυτό το λένε τεστάκι αγγλικής ορθογραφίας;


----------

